# Cigars With a Touch of Cinnamon?



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone recommend high-quality cigars with a touch of cinnamon on the palate? Nothing flavored or infused, please. I do not see a prior thread on this topic. I used to get this from now-discontinued Partagas Cifuentes Septiembre, and would like to try other cigars that people pick up this flavor from.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I caught a few fleeting hints on the Camacho Liberty: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/334870-camacho-liberty-07-review.html
It seems the similarity between the two is a Honduran wrapper. I'd start your search there. Be sure to keep us posted with reviews. :smoke:


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Try a Blanco Nine in Lancero, a Bodego Reunion Digestivo in Corona Gorda, a CyB in Robusto, or a Veritas Torch Connecticut Torpedo.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

This muwat review mentions cinnamon three times, so I would check that out. It was interesting to me to check out which reviews picked up certain keywords; I like to play around with the reviews sub forum looking for different things to try to find them myself when I smoke the cigars too. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...subculture-my-uzi-weighs-ton-6x60-review.html


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo has a very nice cinnamon spice hint to it. There is a review I did in the cigar reviews section if you want to read more about it.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

I pick up cinnamon on a few cigars, especially with Cameroon wrappers. Nub Cameroon was the one that really put me on the cinnamon hunt. The Tatuaje Black Petite Lancero was one of my favorites that sported some of that flavor, but that's got a Criollo wrapper.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Seems to me that I got a little cinnamon from the Liga Privada L40.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

I've picked up some cinnamon notes from the My Father. (Not the Le Bijou)


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

Rick Hendeson said:


> Anyone recommend high-quality cigars with a touch of cinnamon on the palate? Nothing flavored or infused, please. I do not see a prior thread on this topic. I used to get this from now-discontinued Partagas Cifuentes Septiembre, and would like to try other cigars that people pick up this flavor from.


I get cinnamon from the Oliva V Melanio. Sometimes a very strong cinnamon stick flavor and sometimes only a faint hint. Probably because of changes in my palate from day-to-day and not inconsistency in the cigars.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Strongest cinnamon flavor I've ever tasted was in the Aging Room Quattro F55. It was the first time I've gotten a "blast" of cinnamon flavor like that. I immediately wanted to order more. I'm in love with those sticks now.

I think a lot of what you taste in a cigar will be determined by your palate though. I've read a lot of reviews that point of flavors and not been able to pick out a single one. In the same cigar I might taste something totally different. But much of what I've read concerning the Quattro F55 seems to agree with my assessment.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

LP 9 definitely has a distinct cinnamon note IMO. One of the things I've always loved about the cigar.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

aging room m356 mezzo


----------



## shortnub (Jan 24, 2014)

I assume you are looking for caribbean non cuban cigars.
I identified some degree of cinnamon in the Opus X Perfecxion N 4, at the entrance, with a med level of intensity. Same once in the Tatuaje Seleccion de Cazador Especiales 10.
Else, I had similar findings in Italian Kentucky cigars, Amazon, not sure how to find them in the US.


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Nature said:


> I've picked up some cinnamon notes from the My Father. (Not the Le Bijou)


+1 Flor de las Antillas did that for me


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

HIM said:


> LP 9 definitely has a distinct cinnamon note IMO. One of the things I've always loved about the cigar.


I second that!


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Sounds like the OP has a lot of smokin' to do! :biggrin:


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Nica Rustica gave me cinnamon!


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks guys, sounds like I have an Easter Egg hunt ahead of me! :laugh:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I've noticed it in the Los Blancos 9, the La Aurora 100 Anos , the LP9 and also Opus X

But, these (aside from the Los Blancos) are a pain in the ass to find at reasonable prices. 

I have also had some slight cinnamon in the Cusano 18 Connecticut (and I am not a CT fan) which I found pleasant. And this one is not tough to get cheap.


----------



## SyriusAboutCigars (Aug 4, 2017)

Rick Hendeson said:


> Anyone recommend high-quality cigars with a touch of cinnamon on the palate? Nothing flavored or infused, please. I do not see a prior thread on this topic. I used to get this from now-discontinued Partagas Cifuentes Septiembre, and would like to try other cigars that people pick up this flavor from.


Hi, I had to drop a note on this older thread to chime in on my exp. I love a cigar with a nice cinnamon spice flavor but its rather hard to find. I think Partagas definitely gets a thumbs up in this flavor. I smoke ALOT of Partagas 1845 Extra Fuerte , not to be confused with the Extra Oscuro, the Fuerte is only sold to BM's and NOT sold online. Like Most Partagas its def a strong nic smoke but, the creamy Vanilla and Cinnamon flavors that pop in this cigar are some of the best I have ever had. Def worth a smoke IMHO. :grin2:


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Necro-thread!


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

https://www.jrcigars.com/blending-room/university/wrappers/2015/06/22/

Check out some Sumatra offerings.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Ezra Zion chocolate stout


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

SyriusAboutCigars said:


> Hi, I had to drop a note on this older thread to chime in on my exp. I love a cigar with a nice cinnamon spice flavor but its rather hard to find. I think Partagas definitely gets a thumbs up in this flavor. I smoke ALOT of Partagas 1845 Extra Fuerte , not to be confused with the Extra Oscuro, the Fuerte is only sold to BM's and NOT sold online. Like Most Partagas its def a strong nic smoke but, the creamy Vanilla and Cinnamon flavors that pop in this cigar are some of the best I have ever had. Def worth a smoke IMHO. :grin2:


Maybe make your way to the Intro thread....&#128512;


----------



## Ironmeden (Feb 24, 2007)

I would throw in the hat the Rocky Patel Fifty Five Robusto. I get a light cinnamon note throughout most of the cigar.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

